
Palindromic karma - ColinWright
This is explicitly a content-free post - skip it if you have no interest in trivialities and cute asides, but ...<p>Currently my karma is unexpectedly palindromic.  I just noticed, wanted to tell someone, and this community is actually pretty much the only place I could say it.<p>However, if this <i>is</i> the sort of thing that you find interesting, intriguing, or otherwise catches your imagination, I wonder if there are any interesting questions to ask, such as how often it happens, how long it lasts, how many people have palindromic karma on HN at any given time, <i>etc.</i>  Just idle speculation.<p>We now return you to your regular programme ...
======
gus_massa
Content free reply: You can buy old bus tickets with a palindrome number from
Argentina ("capicua"). You get 504 of them for 350 dollars :)
[https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-613223635-boletos-c...](https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-613223635-boletos-
capicuas-tren-colectivo-coleccionistas-lote-de-504--_JM)

------
ColinWright
20 hours later and it's gone - it was 85558.

Fun while it lasted - thank you everyone for not upvoting this submission!

------
nitramm
Wow, very impressive. Did you have few very successfull post or you cumulated
such karma over long period of time?

~~~
ColinWright
I'm old, and I've been here a long time. You can see my posting and comment
history here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ColinWright](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ColinWright)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=ColinWright](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=ColinWright)

That's the case with everyone. Click on their name to see their profile,
_etc._ I can see you account was created 103 days ago and you have 151 karma.
You've posted 8 links, and commented about 15 times (I didn't count precisely)

